#ubuntu-in 2017-04-03
<sonu_nk> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello sonu_nk :)
<pavlushka> whatsup?
<sonu_nk> catch you later
<sonu_nk> seems in trouble
<sonu_nk> i m
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: sure :)
#ubuntu-in 2017-04-06
<falconasr> how to auto dim brightness upon switchin to battery power?
#ubuntu-in 2020-03-30
<jashacharjee> Hello everyone
<rs2009> Hi all, I guess we need a new website. The current website redirects to some bad sites.
<rs2009> Let's get the site up again
#ubuntu-in 2020-04-01
<pavlushka> !info xchat
<lubotu2> 'artful' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<pavlushka> !info apport
<pavlushka> !info xchat
<lubotu2> 'artful' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<pavlushka> !info apport-cli
<pavlushka> !info curl
<lubotu2> 'artful' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
#ubuntu-in 2020-04-04
<sreekar> hi how to upload files using php in lubuntu
